# Sheridan College



## sound_nerd (Mar 6, 2005)

So on Saturday I went for my portfolio interview at Sheridan in Oakville. Aside from the bit of a wait we had, it was really interesting. While we waited for our turns for individual interviews, we took tours in groups, and had the chance to chat with a group of current students. The tour was what caught my attention though. They have two theatres, a main stage, and a studio. We didnt get a chance to see the studio, because there were auditions going on for the music program. The main stage is amazing. 192 dimmers, strand 500 series console, mostly new instruments, 2 genie lifts, and two followspot positions. For sound, there is a Midas console (48ch i think), full processing and effects racks, and all EV speakers (some flown, some ground stacked). 
This is THE school for me. I applied to two others, but this is all i can think of going to. Like everything though, I have a bad feeling that I might not get in. But I find out by the end of march/early april. So I'll keep you updated.


----------



## rapscaLLion (Mar 6, 2005)

Good luck. Sheridan is a great college for pretty much all the programs it offers.


----------



## sound_nerd (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks. I also forgot to mention, as of last year, they have brand new carprentry, props, wardrobe and paint shops. Definately a nice learning environment. Plus the class structure is very work-oriented. You have 5 weeks of class, then you are working on shows for the rest of the time.


----------



## avkid (Mar 6, 2005)

wow,that sounds like my kind of school!


----------



## sound_nerd (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah! I figured you guys would see why i'm so excited! The time you're preparing for, and working on shows counts as class time. You're technically still learning, the instructors are there teaching you, but you're working on a show. I'll probably be just a tad upset if I dont get in. I have more experience than most of the other people interviewed, and my H/S marks were good enough. But I think I might have botched the interview a bit. *ahhh* Excited and nervous all at once. The end of the month wont come soon enough.


----------



## j_blinker (May 2, 2005)

I just got accepted into Sheridan's theatre tech program. Was wondering if anyone else on the board is headed to Sheridan next year for stage tech, or maybe sometihng else.


----------



## sound_nerd (May 2, 2005)

So far, just you and me. If you need a place to stay, let me know. I'm looking for a roomie.


----------



## j_blinker (May 3, 2005)

I too am in need of a hovel in oakville and i don't want to do res.


----------



## sound_nerd (May 3, 2005)

j_blinker said:


> I too am in need of a hovel in oakville and i don't want to do res.



You have PM. Short version is I've found a place but need a roomie.


----------

